# living and working in hamburg



## xpat2

I recently had an interview with an aerospace engineering company in Hamburg Germany, and I believe they will make me an offer. 

One of the more important questions I had, that they couldn't answer during the interview was about the VISA that my wife would have, and whether she would be permitted to work in Germany as well.
Does anyone know how it works with spouses of persons who have Germany work VISAs? 

The other question is about employment opportunities in Hamburg for non-German speakers, (English and Spanish speakers.) My wife is Spanish and English speaking kindergarten, and elementary school teacher. Is anyone aware of kinder gardens or schools where teachers don't speak (good) German?

Last but not least – what is a reasonable income for a small family? We are not big spenders, but if we do end up in Germany, we would want to enjoy the tons of vacation time that we'd expect to have


----------



## kmt

xpat2 said:


> I recently had an interview with an aerospace engineering company in Hamburg Germany, and I believe they will make me an offer.
> 
> One of the more important questions I had, that they couldn't answer during the interview was about the VISA that my wife would have, and whether she would be permitted to work in Germany as well.
> Does anyone know how it works with spouses of persons who have Germany work VISAs?
> 
> The other question is about employment opportunities in Hamburg for non-German speakers, (English and Spanish speakers.) My wife is Spanish and English speaking kindergarten, and elementary school teacher. Is anyone aware of kinder gardens or schools where teachers don't speak (good) German?
> 
> Last but not least – what is a reasonable income for a small family? We are not big spenders, but if we do end up in Germany, we would want to enjoy the tons of vacation time that we'd expect to have


Spouses can work after comming here and getting the visa extended i.e. 
first you will mostly get a 3 month entry visa from the place where you live.

but after extending it , spouses can work. 

i dont know if there english kindergartens in hamburg , but generally german is vital if you want to live here for some time. although many people do understand english but without german , it will lead only to isolation. so better off start learning german.

hamburg rent is nowadays high may be you get a 2 room appartment for 500 euros to 1000 euros depending on area and many other issues.

40k to 60k is the payscal for engineers here , but i dont know which field you are in

best of luck

Willkommen :clap2:


----------



## xpat2

Thank you very much for your reply!


----------

